# Just curious--what do you do for fun?



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

Hobbies or places to visit, what activities do you enjoy? Since some of us with SA have the tendency so stay at home a lot, I think it would be nice to share some ideas.


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

Those are all things I would like to do, unfortunately I can't even start with them - even small social interactions like those would involve are too much for me (since they are completely unnecessary and personal, I can do social interactions for functional purposes) 

So mine would be, video games, watching stuff, and reading. Would like to go out and cycle too.


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

I understand. It was pretty weird for me when I rented the violin (I don't regret it, though!). The dude was just so overly friendly in that hey-I-want-your-money kind of way. I suppose I'll take fake-friendliness over a callous personality. 

Cycling sounds excellent, since exercise is known to give us that endorphin rush that allows us to feel happy. :3 I imagine most of London is very scenic, so you're pretty lucky~


----------



## xxbluejay21 (Apr 12, 2012)

I watch Ellen  Makes me happy. I wish I had a personality that likable and genuine.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Brian76 said:


> I stare at the wall for several hours at a time! sometimes I like to spice my day up a bit so I look down at the floor


:lol

:doh



> Just curious--what do you do for fun?


Not much... these days... I do get some enjoyment out of DVDs, though (pretty much the only time I feel relaxed is when I'm lost in a movie or show).

I like watching television series all in one shot. Instead of one episode per week and waiting a year between seasons, I'll watch 5-6 episodes per week, straight through to the end of the series.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Golf, Baseball during summer, Men's softball during falls (srs bznz), teach myself the guitar, hiking, fishing, ice fishing, drive, listen to music, watch hockey/football/baseball, .... school >.>


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

All I really do is listen to music. I am listening to The Wall right now, which I listen to at least once everyday.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Drive around aimlessly at night like some creep.
Watch movies.
Go fishing.
Go to the shooting range.
Cook good food for just myself.
Listen to music.
Waste money on nice clothes, because it makes me feel better.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

paperflower said:


> Hobbies or places to visit, what activities do you enjoy? Since some of us with SA have the tendency so stay at home a lot, I think it would be nice to share some ideas.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite activities:
> 
> Learning an instrument. I'm currently picking up the violin. It's fun and I think anyone that may be feeling down can really benefit from it in more ways than one. Learning how to play an instrument is such a wonderful feeling, especially when it clicks and you start to play recognizable songs--badly at first but that's entertaining in its own right. I find the entire process rewarding. You can rent instruments for a really cheap price. A student violin rental cost me 17 bucks for a month. Guitar, Harp, Flute, Piano. Ukulele. *Watch some videos on youtube *


Good to know lolll 
Lessons can be very nerve-wracking to me. I remember learning the trumpet in high school. I loved doing the shows but when it came to lessons, I wanted to run away. :afr

But I always wanted to learn guitar but I'm kind of in doubt at the moment.

As for things I like to do, I don't do much these days. I'm trying to get into the habit of going to the gym. Mainly, I listen to music, watch tv shows & movies, surf the net. Sometimes I like to practice my graphics.

I did use to do more like make movies, crafts, read books. #oops


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Internet or computer all the time. I have a guitar but I discontinued learning. I started to hate TV except any live stuffs like sports. I get addicted to silly stuffs so I miss being mindful like learning a new language or playing an instrument.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I have a ton of things I love to do for fun. Lately though, I've not had the time to do them. 

Here's my list though

Hike
Kayak
Scrapbook
Garden
Paint my house (yes, I do this for fun)
Photography
Watch entire series of television shows (right now watching entire 5 years of Babylon 5)
Go to movies
Go out with people from work to dinner
Make movies
Draw
Cook
Swim
Boogey boarding
Make puzzles
Play with my grandkids
Play with my cats
Walk around antique stores
Drive to places I've never been
Seek out new life and new civilizations.........to boldly go where..........oh wait........no, that's one I'd like to do. 

As you can see I love to have fun and that danged thing called work gets in the way.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

chantella i'm going to steal some/all of those. that is such an impressive list!


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

My housework is crazy I feel like a borderline hoarder so lately I've been working on SLOWLY getting rid of stuff right now my house is in such chaos I can't really find ANYTHING I need to do particular hobbies. 

Play My Guitar - Not well but it makes me feel good (most of the time)
Knit - Frustrating sometimes but I like to feel accomplished hwen the few things do turn out. I am still a very beginners beginner
Cook
Dance - I encorporate it into everything when I am cooking I dance, when I am cleaning I dance, sometimes I just... dance to dance when no one is looking. ~L~ 

Passive "Hobbies": 
Listen to Audiobooks
Watch TV shows 

I use to write really bad fiction for online Role Playing Games but I gave that up afew years ago it just started to feel like a waste of time. 

Right now I surf the internet a lot but I'm not sure I find it "fun" persay its more of a time-suck than 'real' fun for me.


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

Play: hockey, volley and baseball
Watch: Baseball, hockey, football, nascar, Small bang theory and comedies
listen to music
Workout
read
adventure outside
travel
Hangout with friends and family
Play some PS3
Beach
Much more


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd like to go cycling sometime, and read at the local library even though i don't even need to go there to read, is that weird? I already walk every day for about 2 hours and take photos, i also like drawing sometimes, and i like to play animal crossing, watch anime and series, exercise, singing (i actually want to take singing lessons), write in my journal/diary, play games and listen to music, reading, also trying to pick up my cultural history course again, i also like to chat but lately skype has been really quiet :/ Which i feel pretty lonely and sad about lately. And i should do more drawing actually : o And i'd love to take up piano lessons again, but to be honest i've only been feeling better since 6 months ago due to my new medication, so i actually want to do everything now xD


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> I stare at the wall for several hours at a time! sometimes I like to spice my day up a bit so I look down at the floor


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## ev0ker (Oct 25, 2012)

I forgot how to have fun this past few months...


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

I Read and play videos games. Sometimes I'll go out with my brother too. That can be fun. I'm also learing French  And I love, love, love hot tubs... and saunas... lol


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

I'm a man of simple means

hobbies include: 

pratique de l'amour et des arts


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I lay in bed and browse the internet. Or just try to sleep. :| So.. much.. fun...

I'd like to do crafts and artsy things, but then I ask myself.. what's the point?


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

smevel said:


> I'm a man of simple means
> 
> hobbies include:
> 
> pratique de l'amour et des arts


Parlez-vous français? Ou apprenez-vous aussi, comme moi?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

pretty much what i do 24/7 except this guy is a little better than me


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> I stare at the wall for several hours at a time! sometimes I like to spice my day up a bit so I look down at the floor


LOL! I guess only "people like us" can fully appreciate the humor in that. Too funny!


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Sylvee said:


> Parlez-vous français? Ou apprenez-vous aussi, comme moi?


J'essaye d'apprende, j'utilise ce tranducteur sur mon ordinateur portable et 
i'utilise youtube pour des lecon


----------



## Mr Invisible (Oct 25, 2012)

I race Go karts 

I love it. Lots of mechanical thing to do that keeps my mind busy/learning and when the helmet is on nothing else matters in the world, my whole brain is on the race and that corner im about to take at 70mph


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm ashamed to say nothing. I don't have alot of fun really.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to have hobbies. I loved to write fiction and poetry, learn French, do yoga and go to yoga classes, and I loved horseback riding when I was in a beginners class for it - for some reason when I was riding all my SA went away. 

Unfortunately now I don't do those things. I just sit at the computer and waste my life.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

not much lately

i like being on the computer and playing games
i go to the gym

thats kind of what i do now a days since most of my time is taken by work and school.

but i plan to start boxing soon, its the only thing i put as a birthday/christmas present 

and i want to start getting back into teaching myself guitar and piano, i used to be good at guitar, probably am still good, but i forgot a bunch of chords -.- but to be honest i stopped because i wasnt confident in my guitar playing, and i would always play really quietly because i didnt want my family to hear how bad i was, even though i was a beginner, they always wanted to hear my play, i hated that(actually...i have some privacy right now...i think im going to play the guitar for a bit )

but i also like to explore the woods around me

photos

listen to music

take my bike around


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Proud to say that information is highly classified aka not for you young peoples eyes.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*l'ordinateur*

quand j'avais 5 ans  :clap :idea


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dance to le musica


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually look at naked women when I'm bored. Sometimes I read product reviews of things I have and things I can't afford. I often just go to bed. Nothing better than sleeping when you're out of ideas.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Monroee said:


> I just sit at the computer and waste my life.


 Here's the thing though. It's not a waste if it's what you want to do. There is nothing that really matters anyway so do what you want. It's less of a waste than doing what you hate. You'll never get the time back either way but you'll remember every second of doing what you hate, forever. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Drugs, heavy metal, kinky sex with demons.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Here's the thing though. It's not a waste if it's what you want to do. There is nothing that really matters anyway so do what you want. It's less of a waste than doing what you hate. You'll never get the time back either way but you'll remember every second of doing what you hate, forever. Time flies when you're having fun.


I understand what you're saying, but I obviously don't look too positively about being on the computer all the time if I'm calling it a waste, lol. I've explained to others that certain things I do that other people call wasting time is actually meaningful to me, like when I spend hours listening to music or reading for example, or just walking, etc. I remember a friend said I was wasting time when listening to music and not "working" on some sort of project (there was no project, but apparently he thought I should be making one), to which I explained getting pleasure from music is more meaningful to me than being frustrated "working" on something. I had a very different mindset than my friend.

Problem is, I do find being on the computer constantly as a waste of time, because it detaches me from life, and I regret the lost time that is flying by. But my anxiety and lack of options kind of forces me on the computer all the time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Monroee said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I obviously don't look too positively about being on the computer all the time if I'm calling it a waste, lol.
> 
> Problem is, I do find being on the computer constantly as a waste of time, because it detaches me from life, and I regret the lost time that is flying by.


 Well, it did ask what you do for fun. I thought you were saying you find it fun. I find spending my life online to be fun (Although sometimes I get stuck in a certain place and don't have what it takes to get creative in my exploration so I can't find new places to go) so I don't consider it to be a waste. For me, when I'm having fun is the only time when time flies. If I'm hating whatever it is I'm doing, the time drags.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it did ask what you do for fun. I thought you were saying you find it fun. I find spending my life online to be fun (Although sometimes I get stuck in a certain place and don't have what it takes to get creative in my exploration so I can't find new places to go) so I don't consider it to be a waste. For me, when I'm having fun is the only time when time flies. If I'm hating whatever it is I'm doing, the time drags.


My post was confusing then, I posted the things I used to do for fun, implying that I don't do them anymore, that now I just waste my life. lol.

I do find being online entertaining (hence why I'm on it) and it's my preferred method of using my time, but it's the fact that I'm on it for _so _much time that makes it into a negative thing for me. If I just used the internet for a few hours than it wouldn't be a negative thing. I wish I was able to do other things. The reason it makes time fly for me is because the computer kinda sucks me into a different reality. And I get all OCD and compulsively check all the posts of all these different forums, so time does go fast. But that just makes me feel like I just wasted all those hours of my life.

I don't hate being on the computer, at all. I just hate that I can't do something that I actually want to, that I feel would be more fulfilling.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Watch youtube lets plays, watch anime, read fantasy books, drawing, going to work on a card for a birthday of a girl i know, playing on a minecraft server, going out to walk, photography, just some of the stuff i do for fun  *also because it's usually part of my daily schedule*


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Make music and play card games, very relaxing and fun


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

I study languages (I'm planning to learn a dozen, I've already started 7); debate about political, social, and historical issues; and read books about history and also art and architecture. Sometimes I play video games, but with college it's hard to make time for it.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

My favorite is playing with my sewing machine! 
Baking
Nail art
Working out
Listening to music, watching anime and stuff :3


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Internet (FB, youtube)
Reading
Cooking
Going for a walk and watching birds
Going shopping (which I shouldn't be doing since I'm unemployed)
Doing yoga or bellydancing


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh you know, shoplifting, burglary, maybe a small scale heist or two with my buddies. What can I say, larceny is in my blood. Nothing like the thrill of being chased by the cops, sometimes I just plant evidence on purpose so that they can find me and give me a good chase.

Sometimes I get forced to put people down when they whip out a gun on me if I ever get caught. It really isn't a pleasant experience, but it's either me or them. I only had to do it once though, poor guy, I still regret that even though he was an arrogant dandy with plenty of disposable income. I umm *"disposed"* his cha-ching into my account.

Got caught once while pulling off an armed robbery. One of the *******s hit the alarm, gunned him down on sight, but we were surrounded. Anyway I was on trial and I managed to talk my way out of it. **** hits the fan every once in a while but, I manage... *

I spit in the eyes of Satan on a daily basis, and I love bedding married women. They just can't resist my charms even though I'm an ugly mother****er. *

Oh and I love committing acts of deviance. I find it amusing how easily some people get shocked or offended, could care less about their feelings though.

I have an extreme case of kleptomania, so don't leave anything lying around when I'm about. It's deeply satisfying when people go bat**** insane after realizing that their things were stolen. Love the look on their faces..


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

VickieKitties said:


> Drugs, heavy metal, kinky sex with demons.


you seem awesome,lets hangout.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

xgodmetashogun said:


> you seem awesome,lets hangout.


Only if you happen to be a heavy metal demon with drugs. :3


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

The only things I do to pass the time is internet, watching movies or tv shows or working out. I'd love to partake in some adventurous outdoorsy activities but doing it alone just doesn't seem as fun or interesting.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

On days I feel less self-conscious I go shopping by myself...
It's quite fun actually!


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

Listen to my fav bands and watch a ton of tv shows. Generally hanging at home by myself.


----------



## teanpa (Nov 23, 2013)

I love to write. It is an excellent outlet.
It, for myself, encourages coping. If it accompanies the auditory stimulation of music, the better.

Photography, too. Capturing nature is very inspiring.


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Renovating houses


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Riding my crappy bike.


----------



## Nameless Doll (Nov 26, 2013)

I draw stuff, play videogames, watch a bit of anime, try to learn new languages, try to translate stuff, cook a bit, and eat delicious food. ( <3 Macarons!)


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

drawing, play videogames, music and watch almost every sport on TV. I've also jogged a few times a week for the past few years. It hurts like hell, but I get a buzz and a great sense of accomplishment out of it.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

smevel said:


> I'm a man of simple means
> 
> hobbies include:
> 
> pratique de l'amour et des arts


Impressive, the girls love a French accent!! Go u!


----------



## Artem (May 13, 2013)

I take piece of paper and watch it burn


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

read embarrassing moments listen to music


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i really love hanging out with my friend's kids, especially her little girl. she gives me manicures and makeovers and plays with my hair. he makes me help him with his math homework lol. can't help but love them. 
i also enjoy reading while taking bubble baths, and driving around, dancing to music.


----------

